# "Afghanistan Memorial Vigil" coming to Parliament Hill



## The Bread Guy (8 Jul 2013)

That, according to a media advisory from the Info-machine:


> Media are invited to attend the unveiling of the Afghanistan Memorial Vigil on Parliament Hill on Tuesday, July 9, by Defence Minister Peter MacKay, and General Tom Lawson, Chief of the Defence Staff.
> 
> Minister MacKay and General Lawson will take questions from the media following the event.
> 
> ...


Stay tuned!


----------



## Scoobs (9 Jul 2013)

Ok, first that I heard of this.  What is "An Afghanistan Memorial Vigil"?  Have they finally decided where to put the memorial that was in the NCE/NSE compound in KAF?


----------



## PuckChaser (9 Jul 2013)

No one knows, we'll find out tomorrow morning I guess.


----------



## Edward Campbell (9 Jul 2013)

It's some kind of travelling memorial.

Here is an image (courtesy _Global news_:







Shirlee Engel of _Global_ says: "This is a travelling memorial display, temporary in Hall of Honour ... 190 plaques pay homage to 201 members of Army, Navy, Air Force, diplomat, contractor, journalist & US soldiers under CDN comd ... Memorial will travel through CDN cities, bases and even CDN embassy in Washington so Canadians can pay their respects."

----------

We've had many, many _memorials_, large and small, since 1885. 





This one - to the _Ottawa Sharpshooters_ who served in the North West Rebellion of 1885 is near
Cartier Square drill hall in Ottawa


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Jul 2013)

This, from the Info-machine:


> .... The Memorial Vigil comprises 190 plaques representing 201 fallen: 158 Canadian Armed Forces members, one Canadian diplomat, one Canadian civilian contractor, one Canadian journalist, and 40 United States Armed Forces members who were under Canadian command. The Afghanistan Memorial Vigil first will be displayed on Parliament Hill throughout the summer. Over the course of the next two years it will travel across Canada to provincial capitals and selected major urban centres and Canadian Armed Forces bases. It will also travel to Washington, DC ....



From the Backgrounder:


> .... One of the ways DND/CAF are commemorating the service and sacrifice of our personnel is through an Afghanistan Memorial Vigil. The Memorial Vigil contains 190 plaques representing 201 fallen: 158 CAF members, one Canadian diplomat, one Canadian civilian contractor, one Canadian journalist and 40 United States Armed Forces members who were under Canadian command.
> 
> The Memorial Vigil consists of the original memorial plaques from the Kandahar Airfield Cenotaph. Ultimately, we will reconstitute the Kandahar Airfield Cenotaph in its original and rightful form, at a permanent, prominent, respectful, and accessible location in the National Capital Region.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Apr 2014)

The Vigil is hitting the road - here's the itinerary:

Trenton, Ontario 	3-4 May
Kingston, Ontario 	5-8 May
Ottawa, Ontario (Parliament Hill) 	9 May
Washington D.C. (Canadian Embassy) 	22-26 May
Quebec, Quebec 	9-12 June
Valcartier, Quebec 	14 June
Montreal, Quebec 	17-21 June
Toronto, Ontario 	30 June – 5 July
Petawawa, Ontario 	8-11 July
Victoria, British Columbia 	21-26 July
Vancouver, British Columbia 	29 July – 2 August
Edmonton, Alberta 	11-16 August
Calgary, Alberta 	25-29 August
Regina, Saskatchewan 	2-6 September
Shilo, Manitoba 	9-13 September
Winnipeg, Manitoba 	16-20 September
Fredericton, New Brunswick 	29 September – 4 October
Charlottetown, Prince Edward Island 	7-11 October
Halifax, Nova Scotia 	14-18 October
St-John’s, Newfoundland and Labrador 	22-26 October


----------



## vonGarvin (17 Apr 2014)

It seems to be hitting:
Provincial capitals
the National Capital
the US Capital
Three of our largest cities (Toronto, Montreal and Vancouver)
Significant bases

Except Gagetown.



I know that Fredericton is only down the road, but Quebec City is just down the road from Valcartier.


----------



## Griffon (17 Apr 2014)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> It seems to be hitting:
> Provincial capitals
> the National Capital
> the US Capital
> ...



They're going to Valcartier for a single day after Quebec City for four.  Six days in Fredericton - looks pretty even to me. I don't really see the issue in it not going to Gagetown personally, it really isn't a far drive.


----------



## PuckChaser (17 Apr 2014)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Except Gagetown.



Considering a significant number of the names on the memorial deployed from Gagetown, its only fitting it goes there for at least a day.


----------



## vonGarvin (17 Apr 2014)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Considering a significant number of the names on the memorial deployed from Gagetown, its only fitting it goes there for at least a day.


That's my point.


----------



## Griffon (17 Apr 2014)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> That's my point.



I'll drive you if you'd like, seriously.

I have no idea where they are going to have the Vigil, but it would be great if it was down by the river in the Garrison District, right by the river.  I honestly have no clue why they don't have Gagetown as a destination, but I wouldn't let that ruffle my feathers.  It's really small potatoes.  Now, if it wasn't heading to Fredericton either, that would be worth talking about

But hey, you never know.  The base might close the J7 "parking lot" and have the Vigil come up for a day...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (18 Apr 2014)

It should be going to cities and towns that have lost native sons and daughters. In our case Windsor, among many others.

Sounds like another 'Look at us and how we support our military',  bullshit CPC line of crap.

I'm so tired of CPC miscues and disconnected crap. Whoever Harper has putting this shit together should have been fired years ago, because he's obviously using the same person for all these years.


----------



## Journeyman (18 Apr 2014)

Personally [warning: opinion follows!], I think the memorial would have much greater value in going to places that _don't_ have a nearby Base -- places like Windsor should be the target audience, rather than Trenton that witnessed the repats.  The people on Bases shouldn't require a dog & pony to think about the war and reflect on our losses.





			
				Technoviking said:
			
		

> Significant bases
> 
> Except Gagetown.


Serves you right for presuming that Gagetown is "significant"   :evil:


----------



## brihard (18 Apr 2014)

Well, thanks for completely ignoring the Territories. It's not like there aren't Afghan vets in Yukon, or hell, one of our fallen, Jordan Anderson (on army.ca as 'GO!!!'), from Inuvik...


----------



## vonGarvin (18 Apr 2014)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Serves you right for presuming that Gagetown is "significant"   :evil:




Touché!  ;D


----------



## vonGarvin (18 Apr 2014)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Well, thanks for completely ignoring the Territories. It's not like there aren't Afghan vets in Yukon, or hell, one of our fallen, Jordan Anderson (on army.ca as 'GO!!!'), from Inuvik...


And I missed the absence of the Territorial Capitals as well....

Mea Culpa


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Apr 2014)

recceguy said:
			
		

> It should be going to cities and towns that have lost native sons and daughters. In our case Windsor, among many others.





			
				Journeyman said:
			
		

> Personally [warning: opinion follows!], I think the memorial would have much greater value in going to places that _don't_ have a nearby Base -- places like Windsor should be the target audience, rather than Trenton that witnessed the repats.  The people on Bases shouldn't require a dog & pony to think about the war and reflect on our losses.


+ 10000 - Good to see it's not just little old parochial me, thinking someplace like Thunder Bay, where three of the fallen came from, and is still home to a number of AFG vets, could also be included.



			
				Brihard said:
			
		

> Well, thanks for completely ignoring the Territories. It's not like there aren't Afghan vets in Yukon, or hell, one of our fallen, Jordan Anderson (on army.ca as 'GO!!!'), from Inuvik...


ANOTHER good point!


----------



## George Wallace (18 Apr 2014)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> It seems to be hitting:
> Provincial capitals
> the National Capital
> the US Capital
> ...



Not to get picky, but Gagetown is not Camp Gagetown.  Upper, Lower and Gagetown are all down river from Oromocto.    >


----------



## McG (23 Apr 2014)

Driving time CFB Gagetown to downtown Fredericton: 27 min
Driving time CFB Edmonton to Edmonton City Hall: 25 min

It doesn't appear to be that hard off ... and Fredericton has a few extra days compared to other provincial capitals.


----------

